# NEW WD10EACS 00D6B1 Compatible w/ S3



## gryzing (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I just ordered the WD10EACS from Newegg.com and after it arrived I read some of the threads that stated nobody knew if the new 3 platters would work with the Series 3. The existing threads mentioned the 00D6B0 but not the 00D6B1. I have the B1 and crossed my fingers throughout the install. For those of you who have this model, it is definitely compatible with the Series 3 internal install and I'm enjoying my 1TB of data 

Cheers


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to the forum...sort of. Long time lurker I see! 

The WD10EACS works fine in TiVo Series3's when it comes to recording, etc. The problem was with soft reboots. This would only present a problem during a TiVo software update wherein the box will need to reboot itself at least once. During this reboot process the WD10EACS would hang at the welcome screen.

Please try using the menu to restart your TiVo and report results. If it works on a soft reboot that will be good news indeed.

More info can be found at the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread. Even though it started out as an eSATA drive thread, it has everything you need to know about upgrading TiVo HD's and Series3's including recommended hard drives and Section III, #30 covers internal upgrades.

TIA for your work! :up:


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

gryzing, welcome to the 1 Terabyte Club! Please do the soft reboot test from the menu. We want to make sure you understand the nature of the soft reboot problem when you say _"it is definitely compatible"_ since that was the _only_ incompatibility. Definitely good news if so but not the end of the world for you if not (it's easily lived with).


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

With no reiteration of and no corroborating evidence for original claim I am declaring statement that it is "definitely compatible" is not credible as applied to the soft reboot problem.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll second...without confirmation that the newest WD10EACS does not have a soft reboot issue it should be avoided for Series3 internal upgrades.

It's odd that the OP hasn't returned to post anything but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt; vacation, etc. but let's keep things as they are until further notice or until someone else is willing to give it a try.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Will a TiVo HD have the same issues with the WD10EACS drive?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Tanquen said:


> Will a TiVo HD have the same issues with the WD10EACS drive?


No problem using the WD10EACS for an internal upgrade in the TiVo HD, only the Series3. A visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread is in order. Even though it started out as an eSATA drive thread, it has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo HD including recommended hard drives and Section III, #30 covers internal upgrades.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

That seems so odd, thanks for the info.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Tanquen said:


> That seems so odd, thanks for the info.


Not so odd really. The OS for the original Series3 and the TiVo HD and HDXL are different in a variety of ways to handle various hardware differences...the internal and eSATA drive programming being a couple of more noticeable examples.

What's really odd is that the early models (WD10EACS-*32ZJB0* ) which were released a little over a year ago September did in fact work...we have one happily humming along in our Series3. But WD changed their architecture along about November and the reboot issue came up. There are various theories as to why there is a soft reboot problem associated with the Series3 and the WD10EACS hard drives.

There are plenty of other choices for the Series3 (listed in the linked thread) though including the WD10EVCS which costs just a little more, so not a big deal.

I would like to have heard from the OP of this thread to know if the newest model of the WD10EACS actually works on a soft reboot but he seems to have disappeared. So for now the WD10EACS is still a no-go for TiVo Series3's.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for your help. I just got 2 of them for: $160.85 Long story. One of each of my two TiVo HDs. 

Order Summary
Qty Product Description Price 
1 DISCOUNT / PRICE ADJ. -$50.00 
Shipped from NJ 
2 Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EACS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822136151 
Limited 30-Day Return Policy Subtotal $149.98 
Tax $10.87 
UPS 3 DAYS $0.00 
Order Total $160.85


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

So, how did you get the $50 off at Newegg?


----------



## mickrussom (Dec 21, 2007)

richsadams said:


> it has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo HD


Seems that the list of drives in most of the FAQs is getting outdated.

A modern set of hard drives are listed here, it would be nice to know if they worked.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=411812


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

It looks pretty up-to-date to me. To get on the list a drive has to be reported as trouble free by users here. It also should be congruent with the ideal qualities needed for the TiVo such as quietness and cool running (and cheap price helps, too).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mickrussom said:


> Seems that the list of drives in most of the FAQs is getting outdated.
> 
> A modern set of hard drives are listed here, it would be nice to know if they worked.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=411812


bkdtv does a stellar job of keeping the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread updated. It was updated yesterday and is as accurate as can be expected IMO.

All of the answers to the questions on the thread you started can be found on the sticky thread. If you're interested in a particular drive that's not listed as recommended (or to be avoided) give it a try. That's how we came to our conclusions over the past couple of years.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Although the OP on this thread never came back, a more thoughtful forum member did confirm on this post that the newer WD10EACS-00D6B1 still does NOT work as an internal hard drive upgrade in a Series3. Disappointing. Hopefully others (no matter how well meaning) will not post inaccurate information which could cause others grief down the road.


----------



## kwayne (Oct 14, 2002)

Greetings:

I just purchased a WD10EACS from NewEgg for $ 104.00 including shipping. I then stumbled across this thread and think that maybe I made a mistake. I have a new Series 3 on the way and plan on replacing the 20 HR Drive with the 1 TB mentioned above. Now I am wondering if I should order a different drive. I would like to do it correctly the first time and while the Soft Reboot is not a big problem, I would like to have it correct from the start?

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers & Happy New Years, 

Wayne


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

kwayne said:


> Greetings:
> 
> I just purchased a WD10EACS from NewEgg for $ 104.00 including shipping. I then stumbled across this thread and think that maybe I made a mistake. I have a new Series 3 on the way and plan on replacing the 20 HR Drive with the 1 TB mentioned above. Now I am wondering if I should order a different drive. I would like to do it correctly the first time and while the Soft Reboot is not a big problem, I would like to have it correct from the start?
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Wayne! Question first...which TiVo did you order, the TiVo Series3 or the TiVo HD? The reason I ask is that you mentioned 20 hours of recording time which is what the TiVo HD has. The Series 3 has 35 hours of recording time.

If you ordered a TiVo HD, the WD10EACS will work fine.

Unfortunately the WD10EACS won't work as a hard drive upgrade in Series3's due to the soft reboot issue. If it looses power or receives a software update it won't be able to recover on its own.

The WD10EVCS is the recommended drive these days (for both models). Others are listed on the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread. Even though it started out as an eSATA drive thread, it has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo including recommended hard drives and Section III, #30 covers internal upgrades.

The WD10EVCS costs a little more, but it's a dedicated DVR drive (acoustics are better, etc.) If you Google it you can find the cheapest price. IIRC it's been down to about $120 or so now and then.

Happy upgrading!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Unfortunately the WD10EACS won't work as a hard drive upgrade in Series3's due to the soft reboot issue. If it looses power or receives a software update it won't be able to recover on its own.


Would it work in a series 2 dual tuner? With a Sata to IDE adapter of course.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Would it work in a series 2 dual tuner? With a Sata to IDE adapter of course.


You know, I'm not sure. I don't know of any reason why it wouldn't, but it's been so long since I worked on an S2 I wouldn't want to say one way or the other. I'm sure brighter minds will chime in.


----------

